# enregistrer image web avec automator (service ) pour télécharger dans dossier précis



## coralande (26 Novembre 2017)

bonjour , j'aimerais enregistrer une image web et la télécharger dans un dossiers précis en utilisant le menu contextuel , j'essaie donc de créer un service automator sans y parvenir ... est ce possible déjà ? si oui comment faire ?

merci !

pas sur d'être au bon endroit , en fait j'aimerais effacer le message mais comment faire ?


----------

